# avocado fatty



## beer (May 6, 2009)

So I didn't make it in time for the throwdown, but still couldn't resist. This fatty was stuffed with sautéed onions, green peppers, serrano peppers, garlic, Cheddar and Monterrey jack cheese, shrimp campenchana (basically just salsa with shrimp and crab meat), and last but not least, fresh avocados. I originally wanted to put whole avocados in the center, but there was no hope of rolling it up. I ended up splitting them in half, and the fatty was still at capacity. turned out pretty darn tasty though.








Going on the smoker






After 3 1/2 hours


----------



## sumosmoke (May 6, 2009)

I like the combination and the originality of it. If ya would've added a slice of tomato I might have licked the screen.


----------



## slanted88 (May 6, 2009)

Man ya done good! Nice combination, Avocado's Rock!


----------



## richoso1 (May 6, 2009)

Great flavors you chose to use. Thnaks for sharing one tasty FATTY.


----------



## cruizer (May 6, 2009)

Nice real nice!


----------



## porked (May 6, 2009)

Excellent, you definitely had some taste buds going into overtime. Great job!


----------



## the dude abides (May 6, 2009)

Great job.  That looks excellent.


----------



## mcmelik (May 7, 2009)

Just goes to show you that the possiblites are endless with the Fattie.That thing looks great !!!!!!


----------



## werdwolf (May 7, 2009)

Interesting.  How did the avocado hold up.  Did it have some texture or turn to mush?  May have to try this one!


----------

